# Can you identify this shotgun?



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

http://www.gunsamerica.com/guns/976685275.htm

Does anyone know what model the shotgun is in picture one (man standing by duck boat w/ black dog)?

I like the slim forend design.

A side note- I am not affiliated with this auction in any way shape nor form.


----------



## duckbusterky (Feb 26, 2006)

Maybe a Browning cuz of the gold trigger but I know that other manufacturers have put a gold trigger on their guns before. I'm not completely sure though..


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

trigger looks gold, but I dont think its a browning. the checkering on the forend looks like a remington but again I dont think it is. so I dont know.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Picture is really too fuzzy to tell for sure, but I agree with the other guys it is either a Remington or a Browning.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I own a Browning gold and i am almost positive that it is a browning gold because of the gold trigger and the extractor on the bottom behind the magazine on the action.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

I don't know about the make and model on the shotgun, but I do know he has some very good looking cork Black Duck decoys!

Bob A.


----------



## FOWL HOOKED (Apr 25, 2006)

Looks like a A-5 "Sweet Sixteen"


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I'd put my money on the 1187 Premier!


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Rem or Browning. The cap on the for-arm looks like an older browning.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I say an early 90's Remington 870 "wingmaster." I have one in the cabinet and the one in the pic looks exactly like it.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

the checkering looks browning gold, but i would bet its a baikal MP153 checkering was different in earlier models.


----------

